# 2013 F30 Need E-sys and Psdzdata that works! :(



## asdjadlqwjelqlk (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I just tried connecting to my 2013 F30 (335i) using E-sys 3.18 and PsdZ Data 47.5 and miserably failed. It looks like I might need newer version of both E-sys and PsdZ data? Could somebody send me a link to a torrent or a site where I could download these? (Shawn please? )


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asdjadlqwjelqlk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just tried connecting to my 2013 F30 (335i) using E-sys 3.18 and PsdZ Data 47.5 and miserably failed. It looks like I might need newer version of both E-sys and PsdZ data? Could somebody send me a link to a torrent or a site where I could download these? (Shawn please? )


PM sent.


----------



## asdjadlqwjelqlk (Aug 27, 2013)

**

much appreciated  :thumbup:



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## teledat350 (Sep 10, 2013)

Could somebody send me a link too 
Please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

teledat350 said:


> Could somebody send me a link too
> Please


PM sent.


----------



## rondo (Apr 23, 2006)

Me too please Shawn i need to set up the esys software


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rondo said:


> Me too please Shawn i need to set up the esys software


PM sent.


----------



## samasrinivas (Sep 28, 2013)

Shawn if you could send me the link too to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN I would be greatful.

Mine is 2013 328i series. Thanks..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samasrinivas said:


> Shawn if you could send me the link too to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN I would be greatful.
> 
> Mine is 2013 328i series. Thanks..


PM sent.


----------



## reorx911 (Oct 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Me too Please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

reorx911 said:


> Me too Please?


PM sent.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi Shawn, could you pls PM me the PASSWORD for 50.4 Lite version? thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> hi Shawn, could you pls PM me the PASSWORD for 50.4 Lite version? thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## BATIK (Oct 3, 2013)

Me too Please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BATIK said:


> Me too Please?


PM sent.


----------



## oshea85 (May 5, 2012)

Me too pretty please? 2012 F30. Mucho gracias.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oshea85 said:


> Me too pretty please? 2012 F30. Mucho gracias.


PM sent.


----------



## greywolf328i (Aug 22, 2013)

samasrinivas said:


> Shawn if you could send me the link too to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN I would be greatful.
> 
> Mine is 2013 328i series. Thanks..


Shawn can you PM this info as well. I've got a '14 328i, everything should be the same correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

greywolf328i said:


> Shawn can you PM this info as well. I've got a '14 328i, everything should be the same correct?


PM sent.


----------



## PSK (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me the links for the downloads too? It's for my F31, thanks


----------



## arashso (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn, Can you please send me the link for esys & anything else i need to download to code my F10? Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arashso said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you please send me the link for esys & anything else i need to download to code my F10? Thanks!!


I replied to your PM.


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn!

Can I have the software as well? I'm driving a 2013 BMW 328i Sport...
I will really appreciate it!!
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murphy21 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Can I have the software as well? I'm driving a 2013 BMW 328i Sport...
> I will really appreciate it!!
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## JMocki (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

many greetings from Germany and especially nice X-Mas.



I have a new F31 (BJ 04/13) and i would like to Coding some things.
(for example, Start&Stop, Backdoor open,close with Remote, DVD while driving, Intertnet with mobile phone)

I have experience with INPA / NCS-Expert for my old e46 car.


First can you help me with a link to the new software (E-Sys and pszdata for my car)
i think this will take a while to download and installing..

And also a question, i have an additonal Alpine Music kit and it need to be coding
is this also possible with the Software, or i have to go to a BMW Dealer?


Thank a lot for your help in advance.

JMocki


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JMocki said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> many greetings from Germany and especially nice X-Mas.
> 
> ...


PM sent.

As for your Alpine Music Kit, if this is a different factory Head Unit, you can program and encode it with E-Sys.


----------



## smidley (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Shawn, I'm looking to help my dad code his 328i. Can you PM me the links as well? I tried with E-sys 3.18.4 and PSDZDATA 47.5, but it's telling me that I'm missing files. Thanks man!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smidley said:


> Hey Shawn, I'm looking to help my dad code his 328i. Can you PM me the links as well? I tried with E-sys 3.18.4 and PSDZDATA 47.5, but it's telling me that I'm missing files. Thanks man!


PM sent.


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I was able to extract the E-Sys software without problems, but the PSdZData did not work. I downloaded every file and every time I try to unrar them it gives me the following message:
"51.2_PSdZData_Full.part01.rar is not RAR archive
No files to extract"
I put in the archive extraction password and get the same message.
Am I doing something wrong? Is there anything else that I have to do to extract the files?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You should not be getting any extraction errors.

1) All parts except the last part should be identical in size, at around 734 Mb. If any are smaller, they were corrupted during download and need to be redownloaded. 
2) Check file names and make sure no parts are missing
3) *Use latest version of WinRAR* (not WinZip 7-Zip, etc.), or UnRarX for Mac OS. 
4) Open only Part1.rar and hit Extract. It will automatically extract all files and folders that are spanned across all parts of the .RAR archive.
5) If Copying & Pasting the Password, make sure you are not picking up any leading or trailing spaces.


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Don't know how, but I was finally able to extract all files. I had previously used both UnRarX and WinRAR and it kept telling me the same error. On my latest try using WinRAR it finally worked. 
Thanks for everything!


----------



## viper_xee (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link too -- really appreciate it.

I've got the ENET cable and just waiting to code extended bluetooth.

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

viper_xee said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link too -- really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## viper_xee (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Shawn!

Quick question -- A token is needed to code extended bluetooth? Sorry for the noob question.

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

viper_xee said:


> Thanks Shawn!
> 
> Quick question -- A token is needed to code extended bluetooth? Sorry for the noob question.
> 
> Thanks,


No. A Token is needed only for FDL Coding. You can VO Code ETB, which does not require a Token.


----------



## viper_xee (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. A Token is needed only for FDL Coding. You can VO Code ETB, which does not require a Token.


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Chillviper (Nov 16, 2009)

I had to use winrar as we'll.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Link please
thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Orient330iNYC said:


> Link please
> thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vieteros said:


> Hi Shawn. I'd so much appreciate if you send me the link to download the software ( and the link to purchase Token also) . I'm the newbie for coding here and I got an F30 320i. Thanks alot!


PM sent.


----------



## sunny-ww (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey,
can you please send me the link too?
Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sunny-ww said:


> Hey,
> can you please send me the link too?
> Thx!


PM sent.


----------



## xaquib666 (Jan 22, 2014)

*E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN*

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for the great work.

May I also have the E-sys, datafiles, token and pin?

I have a 325D F30 2014 model and am taking the first step into coding.

Thanks a lot.
Saquib:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xaquib666 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for the great work.
> 
> ...


You can't use PM function yet. When you can, send me one.


----------



## xaquib666 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks Shawn


----------



## xaquib666 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for the softwares and files. Everything is working.

I have some questions, thanks in advance for your time in answering them.

1. I had some issues establishing a connection with my F30 using OBD-Ethernet cable. In my laptop with windows 7 it does not assign an IP automatically (C:/EDIABAS/Hardware/ENET/ZGW_SEARCH.exe shows blank even after multiple "Refresh")

2. As an alternative I used another Laptop to find the IP assigned to the F30 and then in the C:/EDIABAS/Bin/EDIABAS.INI file gave that IP to the Remotehost under XEthernet, then assigned another Class B IP manually to my Laptop.

3. C:/EDIABAS/Hardware/ENET/ZGW_SEARCH.exe still shows blank, but I can now establish the connection in E-Sys by using Connection via Gateway URL and tcp://169.254.102.1:6801 which is the IP of F30.

Then I can read/activate FA, and see various things since then the connection is established.

Except E-Sys no other tool (BMW Standard Tools) has connectivity, i.e. only E-Sys has connectivity and nothing else has any connectivity.

My question is if my method is correct and if it is OK now to do some coding.

Thanks
xaquib666


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I replied to your PM, but for others wondering:

a.) ZGW Search does not matter. You need to check the actual LAN adapter and see if it is getting a 169.254.xxx.xxx IP Address.
b.) E-SYS does not even use EDIABAS, so editing EDIABAS.ini does nothing for E-Sys.
c.) You can't use Connect via gateway URL, you must use Connect via VIN.

1) Make sure Motor is running.
2) Disable Windows Firewall
3) Disable any AntiVirus Programs.
4) Connect via VIN.


----------



## xaquib666 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for the information.

1. I can ping the F30 but "Connect via VIN" remains unselectable with the comment "No ZGW Available"

2. The connection with E-Sys seems to be working with Gateway URL, so why you are recommending not to use it?

Thanks again!
Saquib


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xaquib666 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


I have seen where you can make connection via Gateway URL, but reading / coding ECU fails. If you can code like this though, by all means use it.


----------



## ogulsen (Jan 29, 2014)

Can I have the links please?

By the way I have a '12 316i F30. You probably don't know about it. I has a 1.6L 136BHP turbo engine. Pretty weak than yours!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ogulsen said:


> Can I have the links please?
> 
> By the way I have a '12 316i F30. You probably don't know about it. I has a 1.6L 136BHP turbo engine. Pretty weak than yours!


PM sent.


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello,

Can I have the link for : 

E-sys 3.22 and psdzdata ?

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

numa001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I have the link for :
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## highmoon (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Shawn. Can you send me the link to download the software? I have a 2013 328i. And if possible the link to purchase Token as well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

highmoon said:


> Hi Shawn. Can you send me the link to download the software? I have a 2013 328i. And if possible the link to purchase Token as well.


PM sent.


----------



## nosrede (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan

Friend, i have e-sys 3.23.4 and psdzdata 50.3. I need to activate dvd in motion in bmw 320i. I don't have pin code. I'm try with older version of e-sys and change speedlock, but when i try to upload receive an error. Can you help me? Can i use old versio of esys to change parameters of my bmw or need to use 3.23.4? Need to buy new token? Where i can buy? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I replied to your PM.


----------



## xaquib666 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for the support. Everything works perfectly with Gateway URL connection. Actually the different modes of connections available in E-SYS when one presses the connect button all connects eventually through Ethernet and only the initiation mode is different in each case but if the connection is established everything works perfect. 

Got the Token from Tokenmaster and did the codings and its amazing after seeing the results.

There are hundreds of possibilities that one can change through coding. Could you please refer me to some more links/cheat sheets (other than the cheat sheets provided already by you) where there are more possibilities/options available/discussed?

Retrofitted parts are of no interest since my car is brand new.

One last question is when buying the car I did not take Heads up Display option and Connected drive. I can see a display on top of my Dashboard but under the display I do not know if there is a projector or not. Is it possible to activate the Heads up Display and connected drive through coding? I got the Navigation Professional and everytine I turn on the car I can see Connected drive logo/animation in my display. For this reason I think the connected drive can be activated through coding and maybe also the Heads up Display.

Thanks for your advice.
xaquib666


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I do not have any newer or more comprehensive Cheat Sheet.

If you have HUD, you would see a HUD module in your SVT, in which case you could code it, but if car does not have factory option 601, you will not have the HUD hardware.

Connectd Drive = BMW Apps. If car did not come equipped with factory option 6NR, it can't just be coded to work, as it requires a 9C FSC Enabling code issued by BMW AG for your VIN be Imported and Activated in the Head Unit. You can buy the FSC Code, Import and Activate it, and then code 6NR.


----------



## xaquib666 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok no problem. I do not have 601 and 6NR but the HUD module is there in SVT under KOMBI and 3110 HUD_Parameters and HUD_Logo, HUD Snow mode enable. Also in HU_NBT there is HUD_TURNSIGNAL, rotation, position and activation.

Will it be activated if I code it or nothining will happen or the car will burn down in flames?


----------



## xaquib666 (Jan 22, 2014)

I do have 6WA and 6NH


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Juts because there are HUD Parameters in your Kombi CAFD doesn't mean anything, If your car does not have Option 610, and does not have HUD module in SVT, you have no HUD. You can code these HUD Parameters all you like, but but nothing will happen.


----------



## neodergrosse (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi shawn,

can you send me a pm with new PSdZ Data, can not read my new f30 2014 FEM Body :-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neodergrosse said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> can you send me a pm with new PSdZ Data, can not read my new f30 2014 FEM Body :-(


I answered your post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8119428&postcount=99

It is not necessary to cross post requests,


----------



## xaquib666 (Jan 22, 2014)

ok thanks


----------



## lakerslive2004 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Shawn - any chance you can help me out with a link too? I've got a 2013 F30. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lakerslive2004 said:


> Hey Shawn - any chance you can help me out with a link too? I've got a 2013 F30. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Red_Bean_Bun (Feb 7, 2010)

Shawn, could you send me the link too ?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Red_Bean_Bun said:


> Shawn, could you send me the link too ?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## LDkE (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Shawn, 

got the E-SYS running but no data for my 2013 F30 328i xdrive 
Could you pls send me the link too ?

Thanks in advance

Lars


----------



## MinG3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Shawn, can i get a link too? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MinG3 said:


> Shawn, can i get a link too? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LDkE said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> got the E-SYS running but no data for my 2013 F30 328i xdrive
> Could you pls send me the link too ?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

Can i get the link for last esys and PSdZ Data

Tanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tolassssss said:


> Can i get the link for last esys and PSdZ Data
> 
> Tanks


PM sent.


----------



## LDkE (Sep 26, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.





LDkE said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> got the E-SYS running but no data for my 2013 F30 328i xdrive
> Could you pls send me the link too ?
> ...





shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,

thank you very much - perfect and fast service :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thank

Lars


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Shawn,

First off, I have a 2014 328i. I have several posts about coding and want to start myself. Can you send me links for a good reference, what items to get (software, cables and PC)?

Appreciate your help
Thanks
Al


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rsnic said:


> Shawn,
> 
> First off, I have a 2014 328i. I have several posts about coding and want to start myself. Can you send me links for a good reference, what items to get (software, cables and PC)?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## 340driver (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'd like to get started with coding my F30, may I kindly request the necessary links and info please?

Thank you & Warm Regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

340driver said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd like to get started with coding my F30, may I kindly request the necessary links and info please?
> 
> Thank you & Warm Regards.


PM sent.


----------



## kendoka (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a 320i on order and would love to start coding, as well. Could you please send me the Esys, data and token info, as well?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kendoka said:


> I have a 320i on order and would love to start coding, as well. Could you please send me the Esys, data and token info, as well?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## dsds3434 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

I have a 2013 335i and would really appreciate your help obtaining the software needed.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dsds3434 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2013 335i and would really appreciate your help obtaining the software needed.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## grajasekar (Oct 11, 2013)

2013 F30 328i. Excited to start coding (hopefully) like everyone else here. Could you help me out too please Shawn?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grajasekar said:


> 2013 F30 328i. Excited to start coding (hopefully) like everyone else here. Could you help me out too please Shawn?


PM sent.


----------



## lecanard (Mar 14, 2014)

*daten for F025-13-11-504*

Hello to all,
I look for daten for F025-13-11-504.
I have PSDZDATA V49.2 but it does not work
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lecanard said:


> Hello to all,
> I look for daten for F025-13-11-504.
> I have PSDZDATA V49.2 but it does not work
> Thank you in advance.


You need >= 51.3 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## tukerstown (Apr 3, 2006)

*Links*

Good afternoon all. I just had my car in for service and they flashed my computer and upgraded the software so I have lost all my coding that was done 2 years ago. Thus, I must start from scratch. I have a 2012 F30. Can you please send me links for the files I need.
Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tukerstown said:


> Good afternoon all. I just had my car in for service and they flashed my computer and upgraded the software so I have lost all my coding that was done 2 years ago. Thus, I must start from scratch. I have a 2012 F30. Can you please send me links for the files I need.
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## lecanard (Mar 14, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thank you shawnsheridan you are the best !


----------



## Parkaboy (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just ordered the ENET cable, I'm looking for working E-Sys and Datafiles for a 2012 F31 can anyone help me?
I also need a token and PIN?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Parkaboy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just ordered the ENET cable, I'm looking for working E-Sys and Datafiles for a 2012 F31 can anyone help me?
> I also need a token and PIN?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Massa (May 21, 2013)

Hello,
My F30 updated I-step to F020-13-11-5-4 last week.
So, I have 49.3PSdZdata but it was not working when conected to my car. 
Do I need latest PSdZData?
Thank you,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Massa said:


> Hello,
> My F30 updated I-step to F020-13-11-5-4 last week.
> So, I have 49.3PSdZdata but it was not working when conected to my car.
> Do I need latest PSdZData?
> Thank you,


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## Massa (May 21, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. PM sent.


Hello shawnsheridan-san,

I see. :thumbup:
Thank you for your information.


----------



## NYBIMMER91 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got the eNet Cable. Shawn, could you please send the link for the download.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NYBIMMER91 said:


> Just got the eNet Cable. Shawn, could you please send the link for the download.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## sunny-ww (Sep 16, 2013)

hey shawn,
can you please send me the latest version of the PSdZData?
thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sunny-ww said:


> hey shawn,
> can you please send me the latest version of the PSdZData?
> thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## pr4tik (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey Shawn. I am new to the forum so I apologize for novice questions . I recently bought a 2014 BMW 335i M-Sport (F30) and started looking at coding a few functions. I purchased a cable and was hoping you can assist with the software needed and where I can purchase a token? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pr4tik said:


> Hey Shawn. I am new to the forum so I apologize for novice questions . I recently bought a 2014 BMW 335i M-Sport (F30) and started looking at coding a few functions. I purchased a cable and was hoping you can assist with the software needed and where I can purchase a token? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## sputnik25 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sputnik25 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey shawnsheridan - any chance you can help me out with a link too? I've got a 2012 F30 320d. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sputnik25 said:


> Hey shawnsheridan - any chance you can help me out with a link too? I've got a 2012 F30 320d. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bignick8t3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Just got myself an ENET cable for my F31 2014 would it possible for information to download the required software and as to how I go about getting a token?

Many thanks

Nick


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bignick8t3 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Just got myself an ENET cable for my F31 2014 would it possible for information to download the required software and as to how I go about getting a token?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

*best practice for changes to code*

Hi All,

Thanks to Shawn I am now ready to have ago at some basic coding, so as I wish to change a number of things is it best to make one change at a time whilst off line, re-connect to car, code then repeat for each change or make all changes then code.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, It is more work to inject .NCD that way. I connect to the car, read one ECU, make all FDL Changes for that ECU, and then FDL Code it, then move onto the next ECU.


----------



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the fast response,
I am going to make 3 changes in HU_NBT and 1 in CMB_MEDIA so do in 2 operations then


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a trick question. 

If your car has the newer NBT Head Unit, the Combox is built into the Head Unit, so all the codes for CMB_MEDIA are actually in HU_NBT. So, you have just one ECU to change and code.


----------



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

ok, great thanks Shawn

I am just waiting on the cable now, so I will find Start up emblem, inband_ringing, daydriving_light and MACRO_PIM all in the HU_NBT

I did also want to activate the send from google maps BUT I got this from BMW

"I can confirm that your vehicle was not ordered with the modules required for BMW ConnectedDrive. As a minimum, a vehicle requires a Professional Business Navigation System to begin utilising the features offered by BMW ConnectedDrive. Regrettably, these components may not be retrofitted. "


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, all are in HU_NBT.

Google Send-To feature is part of BMW Assist, and requires a subscription.


----------



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

yes I requested a subscription but got that response so I guess not available on my car


----------



## nasvi1895 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello Shawn,

What version would I need for a 2014 F32? Could you PM me with the link please?
And which version of ESYS would I need?

Thank you...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nasvi1895 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> What version would I need for a 2014 F32? Could you PM me with the link please?
> And which version of ESYS would I need?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

What data file version do I need a 2014 F32? Could you PM me with the link please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilblack said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> What data file version do I need a 2014 F32? Could you PM me with the link please?


PM sent.


----------



## chinow12 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello!

What version would I need for a 2013 F31?
Wwhich version of ESYS would I need?

Thank you...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TurboN20 said:


> Hi
> 
> New to this forum.
> Idea of coding the f30 is intriguing.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## samer25 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Joining the "Need the Latest Psdzdata Link" Club*

Can't erase accidental duplicate message?
Oh well...


----------



## samer25 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Joining the "Need the Latest Psdzdata Link" Club*

Hi Shawn,
I also need the link for the software to connect to my '14 F30. I prefer lite version plz, I just want to change some of the feature options, nothing crazy.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samer25 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I also need the link for the software to connect to my '14 F30. I prefer lite version plz, I just want to change some of the feature options, nothing crazy.
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## sandrosia (Jul 31, 2014)

*f32 psdzdata file*

can somebody please send me link to 2014 f32 psdzdata file
thank you


----------



## sandrosia (Jul 31, 2014)

hello Shawn,
can you please send me link to 2014 f32 psdzdata file
I have E-Sys 3.18.4 will this work?
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sandrosia said:


> can somebody please send me link to 2014 f32 psdzdata file
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## sandrosia (Jul 31, 2014)

hi Shawn,
thank you for the link, just finish downloading and extracting file, there is couple models in folder: F001, F010, F020, F025, F056, I001, K001, KE01, RR01 which one should i select in E-Sys for BMW F32?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You will select F20 as your target.


----------



## didierma (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,

I've an F30.
I've E-Sys 3.24.2
Could you send me link for Psdzdata wich works with E-Sys 3.24.2, please ?

Could you confirm wich target folder for F30 ?

Thank's
Best Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

didierma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've an F30.
> I've E-Sys 3.24.2
> ...


PM sent.

F30 uses F20 Target.


----------



## didierma (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,

Thank's Shawnssheridan !!!
I'll read it !

Thank's
Best Regards


----------



## phily2014_328ix (Aug 4, 2014)

*F31*

Hey, would you mind sending me the link as well? just got my new '14 328ix and I'm looking forward to customizing it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phily2014_328ix said:


> Hey, would you mind sending me the link as well? just got my new '14 328ix and I'm looking forward to customizing it.


PM sent.


----------



## Edwin32290 (Aug 4, 2014)

*2014 Bmw 320xi. Need software plz.*

Hey new to all this.i have a 2014 bmw 320xi . Need e-sys and everytbing else needed to code.. 
I would appreciate a link or a torrent. Plz. Also maybe a link to a guide. Where I can enable the bluetooth music. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7

PM sent.


----------



## melvinoz (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,
I also have a 2014 320 and new to coding BMW's. I've got experience with VAG coding. 
Need all the software etc to begin coding. Do you have a link or something?
Great site btw!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

melvinoz said:


> Hi,
> I also have a 2014 320 and new to coding BMW's. I've got experience with VAG coding.
> Need all the software etc to begin coding. Do you have a link or something?
> Great site btw!


PM sent.


----------



## spatter72310 (Jun 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


cheers


----------



## phily2014_328ix (Aug 4, 2014)

thank you for the link Shawnsheridan. do you have a quick cheatsheet on how to turn on the dvd in motion and off the sign in screen features. I have found a lot of info on how to do a lot of things but I am new and inexperience so don't want to mess up the coding. at this point just want to turn on the tv in motion and turn off the sign in screen.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nuke269 said:


> Just got an F32 and would like to do some coding to improve things.
> I ordered a cable and now need the link to to download psdzdata and e-systhe & any other necesary software/token/...
> Thanks in Advance.


PM sent.


----------



## cebep (Sep 12, 2014)

may i have a link to latest psdzdata? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cebep said:


> may i have a link to latest psdzdata? thanks


PM sent.


----------



## 5pm (Jul 24, 2014)

hello, i have the 2012 F30 and I would like to start and learn coding myself. could you pm me the info needed to get things started/voiding some warranties.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5pm said:


> hello, i have the 2012 F30 and I would like to start and learn coding myself. could you pm me the info needed to get things started/voiding some warranties.


Coding does not void any warranties.

PM sent.


----------



## b394373 (Jul 1, 2014)

Could you please send me the link to the latest E-Sys + Psdzdata files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

b394373 said:


> Could you please send me the link to the latest E-Sys + Psdzdata files?


PM sent.

This isn't for your 2011 X6 I hope...


----------



## b394373 (Jul 1, 2014)

No, I now have a 2013 328i (F30) & and thanks for the links...


----------



## NatmanZ (Jul 15, 2014)

Could I also get a link to the latest esys and psdzdata for my F30? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NatmanZ said:


> Could I also get a link to the latest esys and psdzdata for my F30? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Estoril13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Could I also get a link to the latest esys and psdzdata for my 2013 328i M Sport F30? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Estoril13 said:


> Could I also get a link to the latest esys and psdzdata for my 2013 328i M Sport F30? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## johm (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Shawn
I am getting my new 330d F30 in a couple of days . Could you let me have the link for the latest and greatest ?

Many thanks in advance

Regards
John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johm said:


> Hi Shawn
> I am getting my new 330d F30 in a couple of days . Could you let me have the link for the latest and greatest ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cesarb (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you send me a link too thanks you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cesarb said:


> Can you send me a link too thanks you!


PM sent.


----------



## profka (Nov 11, 2006)

I have F32 2014. I've ordered and got cable and 50.3 psdzdata. Unfortunately when I try to coding I got a message "cafd_00000223-013_009_007" not found! [C012]. 
In the data\swe\cafd folder I really didn't find this caf file. Why miss this file in psdzdata? 
I compared psdzdata and my caf tree, but only 3 matches founded.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

profka said:


> ...I've ordered and got cable and 50.3 psdzdata...Why miss this file in psdzdata?...


Because 50.3 PSdZData is too old. You must update.

PM Sent.


----------



## profka (Nov 11, 2006)

Where can i find the latest psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

profka said:


> Where can i find the latest psdzdata?


PM sent.


----------



## DonDanx (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi, Greetings for everyone, im new here, im trying to read everything here to learn about the f30, i just got 335i m, also i got my enet cable to begging the coding, but i cant find a software to start the coding on my car, could somebody help me with that, i really apreciate your help!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DonDanx said:


> Hi, Greetings for everyone, im new here, im trying to read everything here to learn about the f30, i just got 335i m, also i got my enet cable to begging the coding, but i cant find a software to start the coding on my car, could somebody help me with that, i really apreciate your help!!


PM sent.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Shawn - can I get the link to V54? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Shawn - can I get the link to V54? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## b394373 (Jul 1, 2014)

Shawn - can I get the link to V54? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

b394373 said:


> Shawn - can I get the link to V54? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## itsdarin (Nov 14, 2014)

Shawn - can I get the link as well? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itsdarin said:


> Shawn - can I get the link as well? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## BMW-Penguin (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello!

My F20 was freshly updated due to some software problems and I'm not able to code the FEM anymore with psdzdata 53.5 (Description: provided name FEM_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item). All others seem to work with 53.5 (KOMBI, ACSM ...). I guess, I need 54?!? Could you please provide me link to update? Thanks in advance. I hope E-SYS 3.24.3 fits the required version ...

Greets, Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW-Penguin said:


> Hello!
> 
> My F20 was freshly updated due to some software problems and I'm not able to code the FEM anymore with psdzdata 53.5 (Description: provided name FEM_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item). All others seem to work with 53.5 (KOMBI, ACSM ...). I guess, I need 54?!? Could you please provide me link to update? Thanks in advance. I hope E-SYS 3.24.3 fits the required version ...
> 
> Greets, Peter


PM sent.


----------



## BMW-Penguin (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn!

Thank you for the link, works perfectly now. Additionally I must admit, that I missed to chose the right target while connecting (VehicleInfo=F020). 

Greets, Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW-Penguin said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Thank you for the link, works perfectly now. Additionally I must admit, that I missed to chose the right target while connecting (VehicleInfo=F020).
> 
> Greets, Peter


:thumbup:


----------



## eddiez222 (Nov 11, 2014)

hi shawn can i please have a link to download E-sys
and would it work on 2013 F34


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eddiez222 said:


> hi shawn can i please have a link to download E-sys
> and would it work on 2013 F34


PM sent.


----------



## crisosrv (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi, can somebody please send me the latest pszdata and E-sys, I will try to do it on 2012 F25. Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crisosrv said:


> Hi, can somebody please send me the latest pszdata and E-sys, I will try to do it on 2012 F25. Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## fhcipriani (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello! Just got my brand new F34 2015, can I have the links for the latest PSzdata / ESys?? Appreciate your support...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhcipriani said:


> Hello! Just got my brand new F34 2015, can I have the links for the latest PSzdata / ESys?? Appreciate your support...


PM sent.


----------



## Darki (Dec 1, 2014)

hi shawn can i please have a link to download E-sys.I have a BMW F30 

Thanks


----------



## Darki (Dec 1, 2014)

hi shawn can i please have a link to download E-sys.I have a BMW F30 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darki said:


> hi shawn can i please have a link to download E-sys.I have a BMW F30
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Bazooka_Joe (Mar 15, 2011)

hi could i get a link to the latest software also? thanks lots!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bazooka_Joe said:


> hi could i get a link to the latest software also? thanks lots!!


PM sent.


----------



## didierma (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,

I've 320d F30 2012, could you tell me last link for Psdzdata & E-Sys ?

And could you tell me wich data to use for F30 in psdzdata, please...

Thank's
Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

didierma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've 320d F30 2012, could you tell me last link for Psdzdata & E-Sys ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## didierma (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank's !!!!


----------



## didi468 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

can I have a link for the newest psdzdata lite, please. I think I need 54.2 with 54.1 is a reading error (file not found) 
I have a new F34 from yesterday 

Thank You!

Dieter


----------



## xflake (Dec 4, 2014)

Shawn, I'd like E-sys and PSdZdata for my BMW 335d GT I just brought home 4 hours ago.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

didi468 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can I have a link for the newest psdzdata lite, please. I think I need 54.2 with 54.1 is a reading error (file not found)
> I have a new F34 from yesterday
> ...


In regards to these 2 CAFD Files:

CAFD_00000794_012_035_117
CAFD_00000DED_003_013_025

These two CAFD files are not part of any PSdZData release. You can inject the following replacement CAFD's into the ECU's, VO Code them, and then you can FDL Code them:

FEM_BODY - cafd_00000794.caf.012_035_116
HU_NBT - cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_024

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the replacement CAFD from above => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Afterwards you will be able to FDL Code ECU.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xflake said:


> Shawn, I'd like E-sys and PSdZdata for my BMW 335d GT I just brought home 4 hours ago.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn
two days ago I installed in BMW dealer cruise control with brake function.
Obviously the mechanics have codified the car and I lost all the changes made previously.
This morning I tried to connect to the power outlet and obd to my notebook but when I open ZGW_SEARCH to test the connection I have white window without all the information on the car. If I open ESYS, when I click the button I connect the message no ZGW available.
Consider that I have two cables ENET that worked very well and neither me connectivity.
Is there a way to solve.
I need to download the latest version of ESYS (I have the 3.26) or are the psdzdata (54 lite ) to be wrong?
I have also psdzdata 52 full 34 Gb maybe the problem is that?
Thanks in advance as always


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zamodany said:


> Hello Shawn
> two days ago I installed in BMW dealer cruise control with brake function.
> Obviously the mechanics have codified the car and I lost all the changes made previously.
> This morning I tried to connect to the power outlet and obd to my notebook but when I open ZGW_SEARCH to test the connection I have white window without all the information on the car. If I open ESYS, when I click the button I connect the message no ZGW available.
> ...


Neither EDIABAS nor ZGW_Search are needed for E-Sys, and usually just cause confusion, which is why they are no longer included in the E-Sys package.

I do not think your connection problem has anything to do with E-Sys or PSdZData versions. Sometimes, the Gateway IP Port just gets jammed up and needs to reset.

Shut car off for 30 minutes, and try and connect again.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Neither EDIABAS nor ZGW_Search are needed for E-Sys, and usually just cause confusion, which is why they are no longer included in the E-Sys package.
> 
> I do not think your connection problem has anything to do with E-Sys or PSdZData versions. Sometimes, the Gateway IP Port just gets jammed up and needs to reset.
> 
> Shut car off for 30 minutes, and try and connect again.


Thanks for the speed of answer
I am aware that ZGW EDIABAS and are not correlated with ESYS.
Unfortunately I have already done two attempts at a distance of three hours but were unsuccessful.
Now I will try to restart the notebook thing I have not done before hoping that everything goes okay.

I will update later

Bye


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Good luck.


----------



## Amerigo640d (May 8, 2012)

I want to start coding my F30 
Please send me the link! Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Amerigo640d said:


> I want to start coding my F30
> Please send me the link! Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Good luck.


Solved !!!

was enough to restart the notebook and kindly :violent::bang: ask Esys to return to work as before.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

I have another question
when I clicked "read coding data" from the column SVT ESYS downloaded files NCD ECUs but it gave me an error for the FEM BODY ... He tells me that he could not find the file ... in fact not CAFD I can encode the unit doing new and choosing the correspondent file ncd ... I installed the cruise control in BMW dealer a few days ago. As you can see in the picture even though I did read the coding data to download "all files ncd" on my notebook does not have the file with the same name and in fact when reading me an error but do not understand why.
Maybe when coding used a dataset newest "of my psdzdata" that although the last can never be like those new BMW and that's why I do not have the file correspondent ncd?
I do not know if there are to download the newest of the v54.0 psdzdata lite.
I have F020-14-11-501
In my folders psdzdata / swe / CAFD not have the file 00000794.caf.012_035_116
Please Can I have the link for 54.2 ?


Tks in advance...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zamodany said:


> I have another question
> when I clicked "read coding data" from the column SVT ESYS downloaded files NCD ECUs but it gave me an error for the FEM BODY ... He tells me that he could not find the file ... in fact not CAFD I can encode the unit doing new and choosing the correspondent file ncd ... I installed the cruise control in BMW dealer a few days ago. As you can see in the picture even though I did read the coding data to download "all files ncd" on my notebook does not have the file with the same name and in fact when reading me an error but do not understand why.
> Maybe when coding used a dataset newest "of my psdzdata" that although the last can never be like those new BMW and that's why I do not have the file correspondent ncd?
> I do not know if there are to download the newest of the v54.0 psdzdata lite.
> ...


This missing CAFD is not part of 54.2 PSdZData, so that would not help you.

Here it is though:

cafd_00000794.caf.012_035_116
https://mega.co.nz/#!hlBUBIyL!enSYLoZb0e4Z5L4uLCuXO42F0KCxjOyqDeOiriAA_b8

Copy to your CAFD library folder (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd)


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> This missing CAFD is not part of 54.2 PSdZData, so that would not help you.
> 
> Here it is though:
> 
> ...


Tks tks and tks again...:thumbup::thumbup:
but where did you find this CAFD?
which data set is part of ?
I'll have to click again read coding data only for the FEM body to have "the file ncd" Saved on my Directory CAF and can edit it? That's right?
Regards


----------



## cou (Dec 23, 2014)

*Fembody cafd*

Hello;

I got some problem about cafd. too

I got lastest software psdzdata,I cant open only Fem_Body.

It gives cafd error.

My car F20

(Sorry for bad English)

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cou said:


> Hello;
> 
> I got some problem about cafd. too
> 
> ...


See my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8767922&postcount=12


----------



## eisi2305 (Dec 23, 2014)

hi shawn can i please have a link to download all the programs for coding.I have a BMW F33

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eisi2305 said:


> hi shawn can i please have a link to download all the programs for coding.I have a BMW F33
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cou (Dec 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to update your PSdZData.
> 
> PM sent.





shawnsheridan said:


> See my post here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8767922&postcount=12


Thanks for fast answer,Just tried.It gave this error code ;

CAFD_00000794_012_035_116 Fehler;

File for ''cafd_00000794-012_035_116'' not found [C012]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cou said:


> Thanks for fast answer,Just tried.It gave this error code ;
> 
> CAFD_00000794_012_035_116 Fehler;
> 
> File for ''cafd_00000794-012_035_116'' not found [C012]


Just download it and copy to your CAFD library folder (C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd):

cafd_00000794.caf.012_035_116:
https://mega.co.nz/#!hlBUBIyL!enSYLoZb0e4Z5L4uLCuXO42F0KCxjOyqDeOiriAA_b8


----------



## cou (Dec 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just download it and copy to your CAFD library folder (C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd):
> 
> cafd_00000794.caf.012_035_116:
> https://mega.co.nz/#!hlBUBIyL!enSYLoZb0e4Z5L4uLCuXO42F0KCxjOyqDeOiriAA_b8


Thanks for fast answer,i will try :=)


----------



## cou (Dec 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just download it and copy to your CAFD library folder (C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd):
> 
> cafd_00000794.caf.012_035_116:
> https://mega.co.nz/#!hlBUBIyL!enSYLoZb0e4Z5L4uLCuXO42F0KCxjOyqDeOiriAA_b8


Thank you so much,Its worked.


----------



## fielux (Dec 25, 2014)

Hy guys,
I'm a rookie on this  I've got a MY2014 420d and I want to configure something on it (EBT)... I have E-Sys 3.23.4 and psdzdata 50.3. Could you pls let me know if they are both ok for my need or I need to download something more and from where. Thx for support


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fielux said:


> Hy guys,
> I'm a rookie on this  I've got a MY2014 420d and I want to configure something on it (EBT)... I have E-Sys 3.23.4 and psdzdata 50.3. Could you pls let me know if they are both ok for my need or I need to download something more and from where. Thx for support


Likely not. PM sent.


----------



## fielux (Dec 25, 2014)

Thx shawnsheridan!


----------



## bmcam (Oct 26, 2014)

*CAFD reading errors*

 Hi everyone, I would like to confirm with all of you which is the last version of PSdZData and Esys, since actually I have E-Sys 3.24.3 and PSdZData 53.5 (Lite and full; actually only using Lite version), that was previously working find. Recently I take my F30 to the 1st service and apparently they made an update and now when I read to code, it displays the following errors:

ACSM [1] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000911-003_001_020 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000911-003_001_020" not found! [C012]

ACSM [1] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000912-003_008_001 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000912-003_008_001" not found! [C012]

ACSM [1] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000913-003_005_004 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000913-003_005_004" not found! [C012]

BKOMBI [60] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000760-007_001_102 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000760-007_001_102" not found! [C012]

DME [12] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000B0A_000_040_000.ncd generated

DSC [29] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_000019cc-100_118_000 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000019cc-100_118_000" not found! [C012]

EGS [18] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000023F_016_016_031.ncd generated

EPS [30] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000c77-000_005_000 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000c77-000_005_000" not found! [C012]

FEM_BODY [40] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000794-012_035_115 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000794-012_035_115" not found! [C012]

HU_ENTRY [63] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000000F9_007_009_006.ncd generated

ICM [1c] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_0000067b-002_008_002 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000067b-002_008_002" not found! [C012]

IHKA3 [78] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_000016ee-113_107_013 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000016ee-113_107_013" not found! [C012]

REM [72] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_000007a1-005_034_011 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000007a1-005_034_011" not found! [C012]

ZBE3 [67] [J612869]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000182D_001_000_000.ncd generated

If there is a new version that I need to update could someone share me the link to my e-mail ([email protected])? Thanks in advance everyone and have an excellent new year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kwmartin63 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shawn, could you send me links for latest Esys and Psdzdata files and instructions on how to install files on my laptop and get token, etc. I am new at this and will be coding a 2013 335i.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmcam said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to confirm with all of you which is the last version of PSdZData and Esys, since actually I have E-Sys 3.24.3 and PSdZData 53.5 (Lite and full; actually only using Lite version), that was previously working find. Recently I take my F30 to the 1st service and apparently they made an update and now when I read to code, it displays the following errors:
> ....


What is your I-Step Current?

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kwmartin63 said:


> Shawn, could you send me links for latest Esys and Psdzdata files and instructions on how to install files on my laptop and get token, etc. I am new at this and will be coding a 2013 335i.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## bmcam (Oct 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is your I-Step Current?
> 
> http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


Thanks for the quick reply Shawn, sorry but not too expert at coding, what you mean with I-Step?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmcam said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Shawn, sorry but not too expert at coding, what you mean with I-Step?


I provided you with an instructional link to check it. :dunno:


----------



## bmcam (Oct 26, 2014)

:thumbup:


shawnsheridan said:


> I provided you with an instructional link to check it. :dunno:


ehhh, totally correct Shawn, I didn't notice, sorry. That new I am...jejeje.

I-Step Current: F020-14-11-501


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmcam said:


> :thumbup:
> ehhh, totally correct Shawn, I didn't notice, sorry. That new I am...jejeje.
> 
> I-Step Current: F020-14-11-501


So you need at least 54.0.

PM sent.


----------



## bmcam (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your help Shawn.

By the way 2 last question:
1) What is your recommendation to replace the old PSdZData (53.5) files: Should I just copy and paste on the existing PSdZData or delete the previous and paste the new one?
2) Is there any solution for the freeze sport display at CIC? I already do: 
3000 ***61664; EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID set to: aktiv
3000 ***61664; EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT	set to: aktiv

Once more thanks :thumbup:

Have a happy new year.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you have 609 Navigation Professional, you can code EBT. There is no good reason not to VO Code it. You can FDL Code it if you like though, but you will need to figure out the dozen or so EBT specific FDL changes that need to me made to support it.
> 
> As for BT Album Art, car must have newer NBT Head Unit (not CIC) and at least 50.4 NBT firmware and coding.


i have 609 navigation professional.. i think that is very simply to change vo.. now i have 6nh.. i change it in 6nk..
today i try to Change Angel Eye Brightness when headlamps on.. i search this function MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_1 but i don't have it in fembody..
i have MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD and MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED.. The correct is the first??

now i have code fog light at welcome.. but they turn on 2 second after angel... why?? i code hard_on.. if i code soft on they turn on with angel but turn off after angel.. it is possible to turn on angel with dissolvence?
thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, I can't help you with F30 Light Coding as I own an F10.


----------



## jsnrchtr (Jan 23, 2015)

Could you please send it to me as well  Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsnrchtr said:


> Could you please send it to me as well  Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## TJGold121 (Feb 23, 2014)

*F30*

I would greatly appreciate it if you could PM me the same...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TJGold121 said:


> I would greatly appreciate it if you could PM me the same...


PM sent.


----------



## badsha3000 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey shawn is it the same files for the new x5 fir as the f30? Or do i need other files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

badsha3000 said:


> Hey shawn is it the same files for the new x5 fir as the f30? Or do i need other files?


E-Sys / PSdzData works for all Fxx cars. but any car with 55.x on it may not be codeable.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi... i need this cafd for read fem body... thanks.. i have 55.2 data


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Hi... i need this cafd for read fem body... thanks.. i have 55.2 data
> View attachment 499953


cafd_00000794.caf.002_020_029:

https://mega.co.nz/#!91pmTaRK!KtII1USFthBWMxQXNAQp8T22bP49r7DlFMjZV8RaRJ0


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> cafd_00000794.caf.002_020_029:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!91pmTaRK!KtII1USFthBWMxQXNAQp8T22bP49r7DlFMjZV8RaRJ0


Why i don t have it in 55.2 data? ? The last data is not 55.2?
Thanks shawn....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Why i don t have it in 55.2 data? ? The last data is not 55.2?
> Thanks shawn....


No. 55.1 is the latest.

But cafd_00000794.caf.002_020_029 is old, and it dropped out of PSdZdata a while back.


----------



## cebep (Sep 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Cruise Control should be possible with new SZL.
> 
> PM sent.


no need szl change, first check kombi, it should have cruize icon on it
if it have - you only need to change left buttons block on the left side and code cruize


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi shawn...it possible to code launch control on my f30 320d 2012 step 8?? I know coding... but i have risk if i code it? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Hi shawn...it possible to code launch control on my f30 320d 2012 step 8?? I know coding... but i have risk if i code it? Thanks


Sorry, I really don't know if a 12' F30 can be coded for LC or not.


----------



## shiva2004 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Bmw f30*

HI Shawn,

Mine was updated on November by BMW when I sent for service. Can you kindly send me the link to the updated version and library that work with my version. Thank you so much


----------



## onetoone (Apr 2, 2015)

```

```
Hi Shawn,
i need your Help please and sorry about my bad English.
I Have a F30 Modell 7/2013, so idrive with touch button. Has so far as when motor stop function worked well, but purely to encode the digital speedometer while attempting an error message came. When opening the control unit "combination", see here:

the error is when I want to read "Kombi" when the control unit. CAFD_000009C8_006_000_030 Error: NCD reading ECU "ECUId: Kombi_0x60" for CAF "Cafd_000009c8-006_000_030" failed. [C069]. 
While processing the XML files, an error has occurred. [1660]

Can you tell me what does not work here? Wanted to clean encoding the digital speedometer, but should be under "Kombi", right? I have the esys version 3.26.1 and the CAFD files with stand 54.2 on the laptop. Have already tried it with the data of 54.1. Some Codinglists stands instead of the control unit "Kombi", the name "HU_CIC", this is not even listed with me, but the name "HU_NBT". 
Here, however, there is no point BC_Digital_Tacho! Asking for your help, Thank you very much !! Best Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shiva2004 said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> Mine was updated on November by BMW when I sent for service. Can you kindly send me the link to the updated version and library that work with my version. Thank you so much


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onetoone said:


> Hi Shawn,
> i need your Help please and sorry about my bad English.
> I Have a F30 Modell 7/2013, so idrive with touch button. Has so far as when motor stop function worked well, but purely to encode the digital speedometer while attempting an error message came. When opening the control unit "combination", see here:
> 
> ...


cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_030 file is known to be corrupt. It won't even open in E-Sys CAFD Viewer, yet cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_031 opens just fine.

The solution here is to inject cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_031 CAFD file into KOMBI:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on KOMBI ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select any I-Level with cafd_000009c8.caf.006_000_031 => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## onetoone (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
thanks a lot.
I will test it and give you a Feedback.
Bye


----------



## onetoone (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
what can i say, you are the only Best around the World!
I am now so happy, thank you very much!
Bye
1:1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onetoone said:


> Hi Shawn,
> what can i say, you are the only Best around the World!
> I am now so happy, thank you very much!
> Bye
> 1:1


:thumbup:


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi... my friend want change speed to close mirror while car moving... i found this code but his car don't have fem body... help me thanks 
FEM_BODY 3110 ASP_MAX_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_BEIKLAPPEN FF (255km) 14 (20km/h) Max speed the mirrors will fold. (Value in HEX)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Look at FRM =>ASP_MAX_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_BEIKLAPPEN.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

hi,,, i need this cafd..
DME
CAFD_000001A7_000_014_020

HU_NBT 
CAFD_00000DED_003_014_012 

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> hi,,, i need this cafd..
> DME
> CAFD_000001A7_000_014_020
> 
> ...


These are 55.x, thus trimmed.

PM sent.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

hi !
can you give me a link to the 55.1 data ?
thanks


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> These are 55.x, thus trimmed.
> 
> PM sent.


For trimmed cafd there aren't solution for code fdl?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> hi !
> can you give me a link to the 55.1 data ?
> thanks





dany81ta said:


> For trimmed cafd there aren't solution for code fdl?


PM's sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


very thanks.. but tool not work..  when i launch it i recive error..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> very thanks.. but tool not work..  when i launch it i recive error..


It requires Win7 or Win 8 and .NET

But, why do you think you even need it? Do you have ECU you can't code?


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> It requires Win7 or Win 8 and .NET
> 
> But, why do you think you even need it? Do you have ECU you can't code?


I instal net 4.5 abd now works... a qyestion... i can change ncd with ncd tool... save ncd... after with esys write in car??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> I instal net 4.5 abd now works... a qyestion... i can change ncd with ncd tool... save ncd... after with esys write in car??


No, you can't. It is Informational only, and not for Editing any files. Again though, why are you using the Tool? It should only be needed in rare instances. Code as normal using E-Sys and PSdZData. If it is not clear to you, please reread the instructions.


----------



## lukestevens101 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all im new here
I have a 2015 420i xdrive and got myself a enet cable
i have been reading and found that the car might have restrictions due to updated pedzdata.
i found a copy of PSdZ Data 47.5 and E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5 and cheatsheets
i have successfully connected but before i look more in to coding is there anything i should know and should i have updated psd and esys?

many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lukestevens101 said:


> Hi all im new here
> I have a 2015 420i xdrive and got myself a enet cable
> i have been reading and found that the car might have restrictions due to updated pedzdata.
> i found a copy of PSdZ Data 47.5 and E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5 and cheatsheets
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

hi shaw.. my friend have f30... hi buy it new.. until last bmw inspection hi going to internet with thetering bt after inspection te menu connective drive include only message, teleservice and service.. before inspection include message, teleservice, service, online, live and other.. what changed?
now his fa is this.
1CA,230,248,249,258,2NH,2PA,2PF,2TB,2VF,2VL,302,320,322,337,3AG,430,431,459,481,488,493,497,4AE,4DX,4MR,502,508,520,521,522,524,534,548,563,5AC,5AD,5AG,5AL,5DF,5DL,5DP,601,609,610,654,688,698,6AC,6AE,6NR,6NS,6UH,6WA,710,715,760,775,845,855,884,8KA,8TH,8V1,962

it normal that 6al (bmw live) ar not present? or it is include in other option? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> hi shaw.. my friend have f30... hi buy it new.. until last bmw inspection hi going to internet with thetering bt after inspection te menu connective drive include only message, teleservice and service.. before inspection include message, teleservice, service, online, live and other.. what changed?
> now his fa is this.
> 1CA,230,248,249,258,2NH,2PA,2PF,2TB,2VF,2VL,302,320,322,337,3AG,430,431,459,481,488,493,497,4AE,4DX,4MR,502,508,520,521,522,524,534,548,563,5AC,5AD,5AG,5AL,5DF,5DL,5DP,601,609,610,654,688,698,6AC,6AE,6NR,6NS,6UH,6WA,710,715,760,775,845,855,884,8KA,8TH,8V1,962
> 
> it normal that 6al (bmw live) ar not present? or it is include in other option? thanks


I don't know what has changed, but I would expect 6AL in FA in order for BMW Live to work.


----------



## wit2008 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Newbie here with a 2013 328i sport line F30. Would I be able to get the links to the appropriate e-sys files? Got an ENET cable today. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wit2008 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Newbie here with a 2013 328i sport line F30. Would I be able to get the links to the appropriate e-sys files? Got an ENET cable today. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## lalotij (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi there Shawn, just finishing up my cable today, would you mind sharing the links for the software.. I have a 2014 328i

thanks


----------



## 530iAndroid (May 15, 2015)

I just bought my ENET cable and now need all the necessary software, files, updated cheat sheet, guide...etc

I have a F30 335i 2014 model

Link would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

530iAndroid said:


> I just bought my ENET cable and now need all the necessary software, files, updated cheat sheet, guide...etc
> 
> I have a F30 335i 2014 model
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dan-F36 (May 25, 2015)

*BMW 4 Gran Coupe coding help*

I picked up my brand new BMW 4 Gran Coupe with the new B47 engine. :bigpimp:

My first coding attempt wasn't too succesful since all I see is the dots in eSYS.
Guess the car is too new for my eSys config psdzdata. :dunno:

Shawn, I could really need some help with a software update please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan-F36 said:


> I picked up my brand new BMW 4 Gran Coupe with the new B47 engine. :bigpimp:
> 
> My first coding attempt wasn't too succesful since all I see is the dots in eSYS.
> Guess the car is too new for my eSys config psdzdata. :dunno:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dan-F36 (May 25, 2015)

Shawn, that was fast :rofl:

One more question just to be sure: Do I need to select F020 or F036 for my F36 in the launcher?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan-F36 said:


> Shawn, that was fast :rofl:
> 
> One more question just to be sure: Do I need to select F020 or F036 for my F36 in the launcher?


Select actual car type in Launcher.


----------



## Nyxea (May 27, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links also, my car is a 2012 320i F30.

Much appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nyxea said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links also, my car is a 2012 320i F30.
> 
> Much appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dan-f36 said:


> shawn, that was fast :rofl:
> 
> One more question just to be sure: Do i need to select f020 or f036 for my f36 in the launcher?


f36.


----------



## 7nachik7 (May 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn,



Could you please send me the links also for my 2012 f10 520i?



Much appreciated


----------



## dromader (Nov 21, 2009)

*and I just realized*

that I need PSdZData 53.5 ... please help shawnsheridan. Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dromader said:


> that I need PSdZData 53.5 ... please help shawnsheridan. Thx!


You want specifically 53.5? The latest is 55.4.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

7nachik7 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links also for my 2012 f10 520i?
> 
> Much appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## kenleevk (May 27, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can send me the link to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN I would be greatful.

Mine is 2013 320i series. Thank you very much
Appreciated


----------



## dromader (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not sure which version ... I just got the car back last week and used the old version I had installed (from 2 years ago). I could not read any cafd file (below) and I just made the assumption that is 53.5

Btw I got your PM thx so much!!!


cafd_000000f9-007_006_059
cafd_000009c8-006_002_106
cafd_000005b6-004_002_017
cafd_00000794-012_037_100
cafd_0000023f-016_016_034


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kenleevk said:


> Hi Shawn, can send me the link to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN I would be greatful.
> 
> Mine is 2013 320i series. Thank you very much
> Appreciated





dromader said:


> I'm not sure which version ... I just got the car back last week and used the old version I had installed (from 2 years ago). I could not read any cafd file (below) and I just made the assumption that is 53.5
> 
> Btw I got your PM thx so much!!!
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## 7nachik7 (May 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn, can i have the link too for 2012 f10 520i .
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

7nachik7 said:


> Hi Shawn, can i have the link too for 2012 f10 520i .
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## 7nachik7 (May 12, 2013)

Thank you shawn  you are the best


----------



## eleblanc007 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Newbie Needs Esys*

Hi Shawn, can send me the link to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN I would be greatful. 

Mine is 2013 328i series. Thank you very much.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> In Kombi FDL Code:
> 
> VERBR_HISTORIE_ENABLE = aktiv
> CTR_HSTY_DISP_KI_APPL = aktiv
> ...


Very thanks

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Saat (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Appreciate it very much if you could PM me the link for the latest eSys and psd a data file for both F30 and F32.

Thanking you in advance and many thank for piggybacking on this thread.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Saat said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Appreciate it very much if you could PM me the link for the latest eSys and psd a data file for both F30 and F32.
> 
> Thanking you in advance and many thank for piggybacking on this thread.


PM sent.


----------



## risanta (Jul 27, 2015)

Could someone send me the link too to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN I would be greatful. 320d F30 -12. thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

risanta said:


> Could someone send me the link too to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN I would be greatful. 320d F30 -12. thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## FlipFlop5000 (Jul 29, 2015)

Could someone send me the link too to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN?


----------



## DamianClarion (Jul 29, 2015)

Iam looking for an instruction how to update my whole System (Headunit) BMW F01 2012.
Maybe someone can help?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FlipFlop5000 said:


> Could someone send me the link too to set up the E-sys, datafiles, Token and PIN?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DamianClarion said:


> Iam looking for an instruction how to update my whole System (Headunit) BMW F01 2012.
> Maybe someone can help?
> 
> Thank you


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## frankis (Aug 7, 2015)

Just picked up a new-to-me 2013 ActiveHybrid 3, looking to customize some settings with E-Sys. Is it still available somewhere?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frankis said:


> Just picked up a new-to-me 2013 ActiveHybrid 3, looking to customize some settings with E-Sys. Is it still available somewhere?


PM sent.


----------



## Blindrage (Aug 13, 2015)

Can someone provide me with links for E-Sys program, datafiles, token and PIN for F30 series  I would like to start this "Coding thingy" because I want to put angel eyes on my car which seems impossible these days because of the coding from what I've been told.
Regards Kosta


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Blindrage said:


> Can someone provide me with links for E-Sys program, datafiles, token and PIN for F30 series  I would like to start this "Coding thingy" because I want to put angel eyes on my car which seems impossible these days because of the coding from what I've been told.
> Regards Kosta


PM sent.


----------



## fatal.lordes (Jul 27, 2009)

*Data Files?*

Hi All

Okay, I've got a 2012 318d running F020-13-03-503 and I'm having my first go of coding. I've installed esys v3.26.1 and loaded token from tokenmaster. Read a guide and successfully did my first change (turned off the legal disclaimer). Yay!

I have two questions, however. People often refer to PSdZDATA files but in my guide it doesn't mention them at all. Do I need them? Secondly, I can't seem to find a sheet for my model car that actually lists all the codes in their right place. I've found F30 Cheat Sheets but their codes don't match anything what I can find in my code list.

To give an example, I'm looking where I can find where to increase the triple blink turn signal to more blinks. Of the cheat sheets for F30 I've found, their locations dont exist on my car. Or am I missing something?

And a sneaky third question. I've read that a lot of the features are actually there on the car but turned off due to model or country, etc., but can be turned on using esys. Is this actually true? For example, my mirrors don't presently fold in when the car locks but they are electric. Can I turn that feature on in esys and get auto-fold in mirrors when I lock the car??

Any help would be appreciated  Especially keen to hear from others with same model and age car to see what coding you have done (since I'm guessing/hoping your coding and my coding would be the same).


----------



## er19 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello,

can you send me the link too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

er19 said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you send me the link too?


PM sent.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

looking for PSdZdata 53.xx to flash my Kombi (6WA retrofit) at my F25 - would be great to get a link.

Thanks Sprollonis


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

looking for PSdZdata 53.xx to flash my Kombi (6WA retrofit) at my F25 - would be great to get a link.

Thanks Sprollonis


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn ,could you send to me the links please 

Thank you,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprollonis said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> looking for PSdZdata 53.xx to flash my Kombi (6WA retrofit) at my F25 - would be great to get a link.
> 
> Thanks Sprollonis





fahadcom said:


> Hi Shawn ,could you send to me the links please
> 
> Thank you,


PM's sent.


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thank you


----------



## gordo90 (Aug 27, 2015)

*me too?*

That's a lot of PM's! I just ordered an enet cable and it only came with the PSDZ data, not the esys program. Would I also be able to get a link to this as well, please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gordo90 said:


> That's a lot of PM's! I just ordered an enet cable and it only came with the PSDZ data, not the esys program. Would I also be able to get a link to this as well, please?


PM sent.


----------



## gordo90 (Aug 27, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much!


----------



## swimitfree (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello, I am looking for the PSDZdata for my 2014 F34, any assistance is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swimitfree said:


> Hello, I am looking for the PSDZdata for my 2014 F34, any assistance is appreciated.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Atomas (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello Everybody,

I' have the ENET cable, I want to make some coding in my 2014 F30.
I'm looking for working E-Sys and Datafiles. Can anyone help me?
I also need a token and PIN.
Thank you in advance! 


BR


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atomas said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I' have the ENET cable, I want to make some coding in my 2014 F30.
> I'm looking for working E-Sys and Datafiles. Can anyone help me?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Kurdi1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Can you also send it to me thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurdi1 said:


> Can you also send it to me thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## bayerme (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

I' have got the ENET cable and now I want to make some changes in my 2014 F30 3.16i.
Can you please help to get E-Sys and psdzdata files? I will also need token and pin.

Thanks


----------



## bayerme (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

I' have got the ENET cable and now I want to make some changes in my 2014 F30 3.16i.
Can you please help to get E-Sys and psdzdata files? I will also need token and pin.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bayerme said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I' have got the ENET cable and now I want to make some changes in my 2014 F30 3.16i.
> Can you please help to get E-Sys and psdzdata files? I will also need token and pin.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bayerme (Sep 27, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks alot


----------



## xkgx69 (Sep 29, 2015)

Trying to code my M4 F83. Is there a psdzdata file and Esys link I can use to download all the software I need? The cable just came in the mail today, would like to get started on this soon.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xkgx69 said:


> Trying to code my M4 F83. Is there a psdzdata file and Esys link I can use to download all the software I need? The cable just came in the mail today, would like to get started on this soon.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## xkgx69 (Sep 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Sweet! thank you!!


----------



## andrew147 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi, I've have got the ENET cable and now I want to make some changes in my 2013 F30 330D.
Can you please help to get E-Sys and psdzdata files? I will also need token and pin.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andrew147 said:


> Hi, I've have got the ENET cable and now I want to make some changes in my 2013 F30 330D.
> Can you please help to get E-Sys and psdzdata files? I will also need token and pin.


PM sent.


----------



## BimmerLifer (Sep 25, 2015)

I just got my ENET cable and am also ready to start coding. Can someone send me a link to download ESYS, PSDZDATA, code, pin, etc, or instructions on how to get it. Excited, and thank you ahead of time!

I did just have Bimmertech remote code my car for backup camera, so let me know if I can use bimmmertech commander for this...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BimmerLifer said:


> I just got my ENET cable and am also ready to start coding. Can someone send me a link to download ESYS, PSDZDATA, code, pin, etc, or instructions on how to get it. Excited, and thank you ahead of time!
> 
> I did just have Bimmertech remote code my car for backup camera, so let me know if I can use bimmmertech commander for this...


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

.. hi... i install 249 option to f20... i try to code it ... add 249 to fa but are trimmed. cafd i see normally with esys 3.24.3 with launcher premium..but fa no..
can i add 249 at fa to salapa element end code fem combi and icm.. i don't read text in the vehicle profil but in salapa element yes
can i have please a link for esys and data? thanks for all

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> .. hi... i install 249 option to f20... i try to code it ... add 249 to fa but are trimmed. cafd i see normally with esys 3.24.3 with launcher premium..but fa no..
> can i add 249 at fa to salapa element end code fem combi and icm.. i don't read text in the vehicle profil but in salapa element yes
> can i have please a link for esys and data? thanks for all
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


i don t recive pm..

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> i don t recive pm..
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


Check again.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Check again.


software link sent me yesterday... for 249 option is right code fem combi and icm??

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> software link sent me yesterday... for 249 option is right code fem combi and icm??
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


I know, that is why I do not understand you wanting it a second time.

And you can add 249 to FA if you like, and VO Code car. In fact, you can do so with Trimmed PSdZData / No E-Sys Launcher as you are VO Coding and not FDL Coding, so I am lost really as to your concern / question to begin with.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I know, that is why I do not understand you wanting it a second time.
> 
> And you can add 249 to FA if you like, and VO Code car. In fact, you can do so with Trimmed PSdZData / No E-Sys Launcher as you are VO Coding and not FDL Coding, so I am lost really as to your concern / question to begin with.


ok... code al car and non only ecu for 249.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gulu12 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please share the latest E-sys and data file? I bought a 2013 328I, and I would like to try coding my car. Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gulu12 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share the latest E-sys and data file? I bought a 2013 328I, and I would like to try coding my car. Thank you for your help in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Remyrw (Oct 20, 2015)

I've got E-Sys 3.26.1 build 42487 but apparently my 56.5 data set doesn't include the F30  Either that or I'm doing something else wrong. I'm not able to get a connection and I don't see anything in my data sets about F30's. Do I need a different data set or just a particular set for the F30, or am I most likely screwing something else up?

ETA : To clarify, I can "connect" by selecting the wrong type of car, it just doesn't do any good since it can't parse anything. I've gotten that far. I just don't have the F30 in my dataset.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Remyrw said:


> I've got E-Sys 3.26.1 build 42487 but apparently my 56.5 data set doesn't include the F30  Either that or I'm doing something else wrong. I'm not able to get a connection and I don't see anything in my data sets about F30's. Do I need a different data set or just a particular set for the F30, or am I most likely screwing something else up?
> 
> ETA : To clarify, I can "connect" by selecting the wrong type of car, it just doesn't do any good since it can't parse anything. I've gotten that far. I just don't have the F30 in my dataset.


F30 uses F20 PSdZData, so use F20 Connection Target.


----------



## Remyrw (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok, making progress. I'm gettting the following error message when I try to read the SVT's. I'm not using "direct", and behind the error you can see what I get if I say to read the ECU. Any ideas? My install and setup was through a different guide than the one here and I'm starting to think I should scrap it all and start fresh. I'm going to try again in the morning but appreciate the help so far and any that is offered while I'm afk. I'm taking a long weekend so it would be nice to figure this out tomorrow, then have a couple days to try things out. My schedule tomorrow consists of "Wash and wax car. Get coding to work. Clean interior. Take a nap" not necessarily in that order. Everything else, other than maybe some food, is iffy. 









ETA: Helps if I add the image


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Remyrw said:


> Ok, making progress. I'm gettting the following error message when I try to read the SVT's. I'm not using "direct", and behind the error you can see what I get if I say to read the ECU. Any ideas? My install and setup was through a different guide than the one here and I'm starting to think I should scrap it all and start fresh. I'm going to try again in the morning but appreciate the help so far and any that is offered while I'm afk. I'm taking a long weekend so it would be nice to figure this out tomorrow, then have a couple days to try things out. My schedule tomorrow consists of "Wash and wax car. Get coding to work. Clean interior. Take a nap" not necessarily in that order. Everything else, other than maybe some food, is iffy.
> ...
> 
> ETA: Helps if I add the image


Use Read ECU instead of Read SVT.

If you still have problems. uninstall and reinstall everything from scratch, and using E-Sys package from a reliable source.


----------



## Remyrw (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks a bunch for all the help. Got it working thanks to all the guides and support here. So far all I did was turn on Sport+ mode, just for giggles. I'll have to go through my list of changes and figure out which ones I still care about. Just over a week in the car and some of the default settings are growing on me; they were just very different from the previous car and took some getting used to. I also discovered that I need more microfibers and a better drying towel/microfiber. I was a lot less picky on my Ford Fusion.  Nap never happened, but I got a nice drive with the windows down and sunroof open. Somehow I doubt I'll get many more nice days like this before spring.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi .. i try to code my friend's f20... when try to connect i recive this error.. why?? Don t possible to connect by vin... the word are gray. I think the problem is obd cable. I try tu unistal and reinstall esys and data..


Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kdp00cxw3602gzm/Screenshot_2015-11-12-17-19-30.png?dl=0

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Hi .. i try to code my friend's f20... when try to connect i recive this error.. why?? Don t possible to connect by vin... the word are gray. I think the problem is obd cable. I try tu unistal and reinstall esys and data..
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk





dany81ta said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kdp00cxw3602gzm/Screenshot_2015-11-12-17-19-30.png?dl=0
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


Use Read ECU instead of Read SVT.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Esys don.t connect to car... i don.t read fa and svt. . Because i have this error..

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Esys don.t connect to car... i don.t read fa and svt. . Because i have this error..
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


What happens when you try and connect via VIN and press connect button?


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> What happens when you try and connect via VIN and press connect button?


The screen connect by vin is grey!! I don.t click here..

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1bpdat1j8omnma9/IMG-20151110-WA0008.jpg?dl=0
I have this screen

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1bpdat1j8omnma9/IMG-20151110-WA0008.jpg?dl=0
> I have this screen
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


If you have used this same setup and cable to code other cars, and it works, then the issue here is the car. Turn it off for one hour, and then start motor and try and make connection again.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Sortware are equal... cable no!!... i try to code in two different day but i recive egual error.!! It possible i try other cable.. i think that it is a problem

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Baloo320 (Nov 12, 2015)

Another request Shawn

Could I trouble you for a PM please

I would like to try coding my 2014 320d M

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Baloo320 said:


> Another request Shawn
> 
> Could I trouble you for a PM please
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mrc1203 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

I want to make some changes in my 2013 F31 318d.
Can you please help to get E-Sys and psdzdata files? I will also need token and pin.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrc1203 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I want to make some changes in my 2013 F31 318d.
> Can you please help to get E-Sys and psdzdata files? I will also need token and pin.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi.. can i have a link for last data? Thanks 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Hi.. can i have a link for last data? Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## crazyblack (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, can I have a link to latest E-Sys an Data.
THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazyblack said:


> Hi, can I have a link to latest E-Sys an Data.
> THX


PM sent.


----------



## nik3c (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Shaw!
Can you send me link E-sys and Psdzdata?I'm working on a F30Lci 320i 2016

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nik3c said:


> Hi Shaw!
> Can you send me link E-sys and Psdzdata?I'm working on a F30Lci 320i 2016
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi...i upgrade car to dealer now i don't read same ecu...after instal data 57.1 i read ecu bat fem body don't have a caf. I need this
00000794_015_041_203. Can you help me? Thanks

Inviato dal mio LG-P760 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Hi...i upgrade car to dealer now i don't read same ecu...after instal data 57.1 i read ecu bat fem body don't have a caf. I need this
> 00000794_015_041_203. Can you help me? Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P760 utilizzando Tapatalk


Then use 57.2.

PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then use 57.2.
> 
> PM sent.


Very thanks.. i download it now

Inviato dal mio LG-P760 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Launcher Setting: F020 or F036?*

I was originally told to use F020 as the series for my 435ix GC (F36). The Launcher has an option for F036...which should I use?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beowulf65 said:


> I was originally told to use F020 as the series for my 435ix GC (F36). The Launcher has an option for F036...which should I use?


E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F36
E-Sys Connection Target = F20


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi.. i have a problem.today while i coding fem body i recive error... i try to re read and svt but i recive error wcm ethernet... i rebot pc..turn off ignition.. and retry..i don't read ecu fem!! I recive error. Cafd not present in svt. How solve this problem? I have original caf.. thanks.. i use launcher premium

Inviato dal mio LG-P760 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mcilias (Feb 21, 2016)

*Beginner in E-sys!*

Hi!

I have had many expériences with VAG when I had a VW Golf 4 and Golf 6 ...

Now changed to BMW 320D F30 2012! with Nav Pro and EBT , I love the car !! full with nice equipments!!

But I don't know anything about BMW coding !!!!

I downloaded E-sys 3.27.1 with token but it seems that I need some datafiles to start coding..

could you please help me download the datafiles for F30 ? Thanks!!

do I need Something else? I saw people talking about PIN.. do I need that ?

Thanks a lot!

Cheers from Morocco!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcilias said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have had many expériences with VAG when I had a VW Golf 4 and Golf 6 ...
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## r4kn0 (Feb 22, 2016)

Got my F30 last April and decided to code, could you send the link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

r4kn0 said:


> Got my F30 last April and decided to code, could you send the link?


PM sent.


----------



## abtgolf (May 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can send me the link to the newest E-sys, PSDZDATA, I would be greatful.

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abtgolf said:


> Hi Shawn, can send me the link to the newest E-sys, PSDZDATA, I would be greatful.
> 
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## mcilias (Feb 21, 2016)

*NBT Retrofit from existing CIC.*

Dear Shawn,

Thank you very much for your help on coding, I was able to code 7 stuffs successfully the same day!!!!!!

Thanks a lot!!

I was told that I can have Morocco (Northern Africa) MAP in iDrive GPS!! but for that I need NBT. I have CIC Premium (Car produced in June 2012)

While looking at several forums, I understood that the retrofit is not plug&play since we have to move the cables from rear combox and plug into the new NBT in front. plus coding..

Here are my questions :

- will I have all my equipments working with the new NBT ? I have Sky view cameras, Head up display , GPS , Bluetooth with media and internet through tethered bluetooth , etc....

- do I need to change some plugs or something ? do I need any additional cables ?

- is E-sys coding enough to get everything to work ?

- do I need anything else ?

- will I lose some features in this retrofit ?

- does NBT have DVD player like my actual CIC ?

Attached rear combox photos with plugs , and photo of the new NBT I am planning to purchase along with new CID 8inch screen and Touch navigator.

F30 Model VIN (for VIN check if required) : J269158

Thanks a lot in advance for your advices!!!!

Ilias.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcilias said:


> ...I was told that I can have Morocco (Northern Africa) MAP in iDrive GPS!! but for that I need NBT. I have CIC Premium (Car produced in June 2012)
> ....


Correct. You need NBT for North Africa Map Coverage.

As for NBT Retrofit, You should be able to get it working 100% except if you have Telematics (BMW Assist), you will have an issue with it.

There are a few different NBT hardware versions. As far as I know, they all have DVD player, but you should verify before purchasing it.

You will need an Activation Module / Emulator, and CID Screen needs a new Cable.

ZBE Touch Controller, if you want the Handwriting function to work, will also require a TBX Module.


----------



## mcilias (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Shawn

How do I get the activation emulator and the touch tbx module

What is telematics?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcilias said:


> Thanks Shawn
> 
> How do I get the activation emulator and the touch navigator stuff?


If you want a comprehensive solution, that covers everything specific to your car, I would contact user neo_andersson:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/member.php?u=108401


----------



## mcilias (Feb 21, 2016)

his pm box is full


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcilias said:


> his pm box is full


I have sent him a message on your behalf for him to contact you.


----------



## mcilias (Feb 21, 2016)

you are an angel !!!! thanks a lot man


----------



## Darth-Maul (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey,

i bought a 320i touring F31 2015 today and need E-sys, PSDZData etc, too.
Your help would be really nice.

Greetz from Germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darth-Maul said:


> Hey,
> 
> i bought a 320i touring F31 2015 today and need E-sys, PSDZData etc, too.
> Your help would be really nice.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## koren113 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello, can I have a link to latest E-Sys an Data.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

koren113 said:


> Hello, can I have a link to latest E-Sys an Data.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## TheWolk (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me the links for the downloads too? It's for my 2015 435i, Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheWolk said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me the links for the downloads too? It's for my 2015 435i, Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## AzNdevil (Mar 6, 2016)

hi shawn may i have a link to the latest esys and launcher and data? thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AzNdevil said:


> hi shawn may i have a link to the latest esys and launcher and data? thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## F30kid (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi im new to this Forum i was wondering if i could get the Coding software from someone. Thanks


----------



## Blindrage (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello guys can someone send me all the software that is required for coding F30 BMW 320d, thank you all so very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F30kid said:


> Hi im new to this Forum i was wondering if i could get the Coding software from someone. Thanks





Blindrage said:


> Hello guys can someone send me all the software that is required for coding F30 BMW 320d, thank you all so very much


PM's sent.


----------



## frankis (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello All, looks like I need a new link to the latest PSdZData if possible (and E-sys if it's above 3.27.1). Thanks a ton!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frankis said:


> Hello All, looks like I need a new link to the latest PSdZData if possible (and E-sys if it's above 3.27.1). Thanks a ton!


E-Sys 3.27.1 remains the latest version.

PM sent.


----------



## divdav (Apr 3, 2016)

*F31 Coding software*

Hello guys, i'm new here and i'd like to try coding. Can someone please send me all the software that is required for coding F31 BMW. Great thanks, David


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

divdav said:


> Hello guys, i'm new here and i'd like to try coding. Can someone please send me all the software that is required for coding F31 BMW. Great thanks, David


PM sent.


----------



## Three35i (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello,

May I please get a link to the latest PSDZdata and E-sys 3.27.1? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Three35i said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please get a link to the latest PSDZdata and E-sys 3.27.1? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## squeeb (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi, 

Please could I get in on the action too?  thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

squeeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could I get in on the action too?  thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## DavesF30 (May 1, 2016)

Hello!

Could I please get an e-sys version compatible with a 2013 328i

Thanks ahead of time !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DavesF30 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could I please get an e-sys version compatible with a 2013 328i
> 
> Thanks ahead of time !!


PM sent.


----------



## csw2312 (May 12, 2016)

Could I please get a download link as well? Newcomer interested in trying some coding on my 2015 F32. Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csw2312 said:


> Could I please get a download link as well? Newcomer interested in trying some coding on my 2015 F32. Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Ebersbach1992 (May 12, 2016)

Hi 
Can I please get a link to the latest PSDZdata and E-sys for my F32 2015

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ebersbach1992 said:


> Hi
> Can I please get a link to the latest PSDZdata and E-sys for my F32 2015
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## crazybeamter999 (May 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, I drive an 02/2014 BMW F30 320i and installed E-Sys_3.27.1 Version.
Can you please send me the right PSDZDATA? I need the "not trimmed" version, to read all functions as texts.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazybeamter999 said:


> Hi, I drive an 02/2014 BMW F30 320i and installed E-Sys_3.27.1 Version.
> Can you please send me the right PSDZDATA? I need the "not trimmed" version, to read all functions as texts.


There is no "Not Trimmed" version. All PSdZData since 54.2 is Trimmed. Solution is to use E-Sys launcher with E-Sys and Trimmed PSdZData to map the Trimmed Data back into E-Sys.


----------



## CDP-101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi every BMW lucky owners around the globe. My first time here.

Dear Shawn,

You must be one of the pillars of this forum as it seems that everybody addresses you. (Now me included - Houston I have a problem&#8230.

I drive a 2012 F31 320d.
I just bought the enet cable from China, via eBay, that came with the software disks (E-sys 3.27.1 + Launcher Premium V2.4.385 + PSdZDATA 50.3). 
After the installation on a 64 bit win 7 laptop and connecting choosing TargetSelector F020 (not DIRECT) I always get this warning:

Open connection failed. [C028]
Found project F020_13_07_505 with incompatible psdz job version 4.8.2 - minimum required version is 5.0.5 please update PDX container to the latest template version and re-import! [1908]
:bawling:

I have installed on another win 7 laptop (this time 32 bit) and the some problem occurs.
It always recognizes the vehicle (VIN shows up). So it seems it has nothing to do with the cable as the same warning shows up when I try to connect without the cable.

Therefore I think I should try another installation with a different software source. 
Will you please guide me into the right direction (hint and/or link)?
Many thanks.
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CDP-101 said:


> Hi every BMW lucky owners around the globe. My first time here.
> 
> Dear Shawn,
> 
> ...


The short answer is your seller is a moron. E-Sys 3.27.1 is not compatable with older PSdZData 50.3. You need to udpate. PM sent.


----------



## CDP-101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear Shawn,
Many thanks for your prompt and professional reply (and for sending the link).
(I am a moron as well as I am not a computer literate)
Owe you one.
Kind regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CDP-101 said:


> Dear Shawn,
> Many thanks for your prompt and professional reply (and for sending the link).
> (I am a moron as well as I am not a computer literate)
> Owe you one.
> Kind regards


:thumbup:


----------



## CDP-101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear Shawn (and to whom this might help)

I would like to share the following in case it is useful for any other member:

I downloaded the linked software (ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.5.3_Build_108 + E-Sys_Setup-3.27.1_RC_b44813 + v.59.2_PSdZData_Lite), installed on my main laptop (Win 7 64 bit), and everything worked perfectly except that I could not access the FEM_BODY ecu.
I would receive the following Report when I tried to read coding data over the CAFD file:

Report - " 1" Errors

Transaktions-Report Aktion: Codierdaten lessen

FEM_BODY [40] [(my vin)]
CAFD _00000794_004_122_082 Fehler:
NCD read from ECU "ECUId:FEM_BODY_0x40" for CAF
"cafd_00000794_004_122_082" failed! [C069]
checkExpectedCodingDataLenght failed for coding data block 0x3085 :
expected 21 bytes, got 8 bytes [1698]

After several reattempts I decided to install the software on two other computers (to try to conclude if it was a hardware problem or not): this time a Win 7 32 bits and a XP 32 bits. The exact same thing happened on this two other computers: could not access the FEM_ BODY module as the same report showed up. All the rest worked perfectly.

As I had an older version of the E-Sys launcher on the CDs that came with the ENET cable, I decided to give it a try to see if this had to do with the launcher. And yes, it seems it did.

I uninstalled the LauncherPremiumSetup_2.5.3_Build_108, downgrade to the LauncherPremiumSetup_2.4.3_Build_85A version, and it worked perfectly. Now I can access all modules and do all the coding.

I am sure that you, Shawn, know the reason for this.

Anyway thank you Shawn for pointing me in the right direction. I have now customized my car thanks to you.

I take this opportunity to ask if you could send me the proper link for the 2016 road maps update. My F31 320d has the 2012 maps for Europe (I live in Western Europe [Portugal]) and is equipped with the NBT Professional Navigation System.

Many thanks again, Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CDP-101 said:


> ...I would receive the following Report when I tried to read coding data over the CAFD file:
> 
> Report - " 1" Errors
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have not seen nor heard of this "checkExpectedCodingDataLenght failed for coding data block 0x3085" error before.

We will need to hear from more people, and see if it is just you or others too, and if others if launcher PRO has same issue or not.


----------



## CDP-101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi again Shawn.

Thank you for your comments. Let´s hope this will be clarified in order to help future similar situations with other members.

In the end of my previous post I asked you if you could send some link regarding the 2016 road maps update for my NBT Professional Navigation System (the maps I have are from 2012 when I bought my F31).
I just realized there are other threads for this matter. Do you want me to post this requirement in another thread or is it ok if you send me some link on this one?

Thanks.

Regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CDP-101 said:


> Hi again Shawn.
> 
> Thank you for your comments. Let´s hope this will be clarified in order to help future similar situations with other members.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed part about Map Update. PM sent.


----------



## CDP-101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks Shawn. :thumbup:


----------



## Thehunnted (May 26, 2016)

Shawn can you please send me it as well. I drive F30 335i 2015. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thehunnted said:


> Shawn can you please send me it as well. I drive F30 335i 2015. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## marciojanu (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi Friend

I have a BMW 320i 2013 (I-Steps: F020-12-11-505), what E-Sys (and PsdzData) i need?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marciojanu said:


> Hi Friend
> 
> I have a BMW 320i 2013 (I-Steps: F020-12-11-505), what E-Sys (and PsdzData) i need?


Assuming F020-12-11-505 is car's I-Step Current (not just I-Step Shipment), than you need at least 48.3 PSdZdata. E-Sys version needed depends on the PSdZdata version you use.

Use latest everything, and you don't have to worry about it. PM sent.


----------



## marciojanu (Aug 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Assuming F020-12-11-505 is car's I-Step Current (not just I-Step Shipment), than you need at least 48.3 PSdZdata. E-Sys version needed depends on the PSdZdata version you use.
> 
> Use latest everything, and you don't have to worry about it. PM sent.


Hi Friend,

You know where I can find this PsdzData 48.3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marciojanu said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> You know where I can find this PsdzData 48.3?


Sorry, but no. As I said, use the latest.


----------



## marciojanu (Aug 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but no. As I said, use the latest.


Hi Friend,

I've tried the E-SYS 3.26.1 and PsdzData 3.55.0.100 and 3.59.2.001, and don't work.

when I edit FDL, the function folder appears only folders (.). what might be happening?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marciojanu said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I've tried the E-SYS 3.26.1 and PsdzData 3.55.0.100 and 3.59.2.001, and don't work.
> 
> when I edit FDL, the function folder appears only folders (.). what might be happening?


The short answer is you do not use E-Sys Launcher. If you would just read the PM I sent, and follow the instructions exactly, then you should not have any issues.


----------



## marciojanu (Aug 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Assuming F020-12-11-505 is car's I-Step Current (not just I-Step Shipment), than you need at least 48.3 PSdZdata. E-Sys version needed depends on the PSdZdata version you use.
> 
> Use latest everything, and you don't have to worry about it. PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

It worked!!!!

Thank you very much.

Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marciojanu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> It worked!!!!
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## jwhitman2202 (Apr 13, 2014)

*F30 beginner coding*

Hi all,

Sorry for being a newbie, but I'd like to do some coding on my F30 and F15. I've got all the cheat sheets, but cannot find the correct software, PSDzDATA files, and Token Generator (do I need this to do simple coding?).

Can someone help me with this?

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crosbo said:


> I read thru the posts, but am still unclear on the USB Video for CIC systems. So can my '11 CIC system be coded so that I can play movies from the USB port?


No, not possible with CIC. Must have NBT for USB Video.


----------



## Crosbo (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanx for the clarification Shawn.


----------



## vili19 (Jul 23, 2015)

Shawn is the man


----------



## jfo1 (Feb 3, 2017)

*psdzdata lite with F30 data*

Hi Shawn,

Is it possible to give a link to find psdzdata lite for an F30 series ?
I already have the e-sys, but all psdzdata lite I found came without F30... 

I would like to program some features differently in my F31.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfo1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Is it possible to give a link to find psdzdata lite for an F30 series ?
> I already have the e-sys, but all psdzdata lite I found came without F30...
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bord4kop (Mar 13, 2017)

can you please send me in the right direction for the F30 PSDaten too?

Help is much appriciated!


----------



## bord4kop (Mar 13, 2017)

It got posted twice.. sorry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bord4kop said:


> can you please send me in the right direction for the F30 PSDaten too?
> 
> Help is much appriciated!


F30 PSdZData or SP-Daten?


----------



## bord4kop (Mar 13, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> F30 PSdZData or SP-Daten?


I am sorry. I am following the guide.
Please the PSDZdata for e-sys.. :angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bord4kop said:


> I am sorry. I am following the guide.
> Please the PSDZdata for e-sys.. :angel:


PM sent.


----------



## SilverF30 (Apr 4, 2017)

*2012 F30 Rear fog lamp coding*

I got the button to work, but need coding. What software do I need and where is the link for it? Can I do it via phone, usb, or laptop usb input?

This is the code I have found thus far:

FEM_BODY / 3060 LCEMaster 1C / NSL_Verbaut = Verbaut

REM / 3063 LCELampMapping 2 / Mapping_Nebelschlussl_L_output = nsl_l
REM / 3063 LCELampMapping 2 / Mapping_Nebelschlussl_L_Function = nebelschlusslicht
REM / 3063 LCELampMapping 2 / Mapping_Nebelschlussl_R_output = nsl_l
REM / 3063 LCELampMapping 2 / Mapping_Nebelschlussl_R_Function = nebelschlusslicht


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SilverF30 said:


> I got the button to work, but need coding. What software do I need and where is the link for it? Can I do it via phone, usb, or laptop usb input?
> ...


PM sent. You need Laptop and ENET Cable.


----------



## sapel (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi. Please give me psdzdata for coding f31 (2012).


----------



## SilverF30 (Apr 4, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent. You need Laptop and ENET Cable.


Just ordered ENET and USB adapter for my mini laptop. I will be downloading the E-Sys software too. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-J700T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sapel said:


> Hi. Please give me psdzdata for coding f31 (2012).


PM sent.


----------



## steen (Apr 12, 2017)

I would also need for my 2013 F31 (320d) a working version of E-sys and PsdZ Data. Could you send me a link to a torrent or a site where I could download.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

steen said:


> I would also need for my 2013 F31 (320d) a working version of E-sys and PsdZ Data. Could you send me a link to a torrent or a site where I could download.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## modernm69 (Jan 9, 2017)

I Need it too for BMW F20 LCI. Can help me please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

modernm69 said:


> I Need it too for BMW F20 LCI. Can help me please ?


PM sent.


----------



## modernm69 (Jan 9, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank ypu sir.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------

